# I did it!!!



## aymes (Feb 20, 2009)

I put a post on here about this before so just thought I'd update everyone, I've just done my sky dive!!!!!!!! It was so much fun and so happy that I've done it!

See, diabetics can do anything!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2009)

Brilliant aymes!!! Well done you!  Glad you're down in one piece, and that you enjoyed it! Did your BG go sky high too, with all the stress and excitement?


----------



## Caroline (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done, it is great to hear of a happy achievement.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

well done  i used to be in the paras in the army so i know what a rush it is to do sky diving etc......... cant wait till i can go again myself lol


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done you - a dream come true - glad that you achieved your ambition, are you going to do another one?


----------



## aymes (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh definately, we're planning the next one already. It really was an incredible experience, so pleased I did it


----------



## kojack (Feb 21, 2009)

Fantastic. Great achievement


----------



## carolyn (Feb 21, 2009)

Well done you. What a fantastic achievement. Wish that I had the guts to do it but the old bones are getting dodgy. 
________
LovelyWendie


----------



## coastalhobbit (Feb 21, 2009)

well done...don't think i'd be that brave! good for you


----------



## spiral (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations! You are so brave to actually jump.

I would never get up the nerve even to look out of the plane - I hate even looking down from the second floor balcony at work.


----------



## rhall92380 (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations - you're an inspiration! 

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2009)

I love the picture that's now appearing with your posts aymes - what a star!!!

My dad was in the paras and it's something I've always felt I should try, but I can't deal with heights. I think I'd be OK once I was out of the plane, but standing in the door would terrify me!


----------



## aymes (Feb 22, 2009)

that was it, I was terrified until the split second I was out the door and then thought it was absolutely amazing. I was first out the plane do didn't have too long to think about it (and pretty much no way of backing out as noone else could get out til I'd gone!)
We're all still very hyper (not in a diabetic sense) from it all and are planning the next one, think I may have just developed a very expensive hobby!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2009)

A friend of mine had one sprung on her as a surprise for her 40th. Her sister skydives all the time and they were on holiday in the south of France. Without her knowing, they drove her to the airfeld, she got the briefing then up (and down!) she went! I've seen the video of it, and even that terrified me! But she's done more since and is hooked. Maybe one day...


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2009)

well done !


----------



## Anthony Neve (Feb 22, 2009)

wicked! bet that was serious fun!


----------



## Corrine (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Aymes - sounds like you had a fantastic time of it.


----------



## Admin (Feb 24, 2009)

*Excellent news!*

Bloomin' well done Aymes! 
I did one in 2000 and absolutely loved it! 
Northerner - I am very scared of heights - but I loved it! It is very different to standing on the edge of something!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 25, 2009)

the feeling i always had when jumping was the feeling of being free. i was so at peace when i did my jumps. i also love the feeling from paragliding. its all such a rush and makes me feel well just free lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2009)

aymes said:


> I put a post on here about this before so just thought I'd update everyone, I've just done my sky dive!!!!!!!! It was so much fun and so happy that I've done it!
> 
> See, diabetics can do anything!!!!



Ny niece did one of these this morning! She was very scared before - but loved it and can't wait to do it again!


----------



## aymes (Aug 2, 2009)

Fab photo! She got a far better jump suit than me, I had an orange and purple monstrosity!


----------



## katie (Aug 2, 2009)

wow, great picture


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 3, 2009)

Aymes, if you're serious about wanting to do another one soon, I might have a way for you to do it. My work are organising a fundraising weekend in September, and we're running skydives all over the country. If you can raise enough sponsorship, you dive for free. Might be worth you having a look? http://www.ridinglights.org/stl - all the info's on there 

And congrats on your dive! That's so cool. But what's wrong with orange and purple?


----------



## aymes (Aug 3, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Aymes, if you're serious about wanting to do another one soon, I might have a way for you to do it. My work are organising a fundraising weekend in September, and we're running skydives all over the country. If you can raise enough sponsorship, you dive for free. Might be worth you having a look? http://www.ridinglights.org/stl - all the info's on there
> 
> And congrats on your dive! That's so cool. But what's wrong with orange and purple?



I work for a charity and our fundraisers want me to do another one for them, similar deal in that if I raise enough sponsorship I do it for free. But I'm not really sure about it, I don't feel confortable asking people to sponsor me to do something I'm desperate to do, the first time maybe as I was terrified but not sure about for a second time! I will take a look at the site though!

There's nothing wrong it purple and orange generally, but this suit was pretty dire, me and my housemate who got the same suit are both very short so we think we were given the kids' comedy costume!! It was my avatar on here for a while but I'll try and post of pic of it in a sec.


----------



## aymes (Aug 3, 2009)

Hopefully this works, I don't think I could've clashed with the instructor much more! And you may be able to make out my very trendy camoflage gloves too...


----------



## Steff (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW great piccies northener and aymes , very brave i hate going in the top deck of a bus never mind going up in the sky LOL x well done to all!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pictures........I admire both amyes and Northerners niece...No way could I jump out of a plane....not a chance...well done to all..

Heidi
xx


----------

